# New Hard Drive benchmark in Ubuntu 10.4 (Lucid Lynx)



## theeldest (May 2, 2010)

With the release of Lucid Lynx (Ubuntu 10.4 LTS) a few days ago I decided to upgrade my server. Once the upgrade was done, I checked on the status of my array and Lo and Behold! a new benchmark option!

For those of you wondering:
go System -> Administration -> Disk Utility

Select the drive and use the new button for "Benchmark"

Here are the results for my 4 disk RAID5 setup: (4x 640GB Western Digital AAKS)


----------



## theeldest (May 14, 2010)

*Add to the mix*

I've added another drive to the array.

Now it's a 5x 640GB RAID 5 setup:


----------



## v12dock (May 14, 2010)

Very nice find!


----------



## theeldest (May 16, 2010)

*Comparative Results*

Finally, I took one of the drives from the server and popped it in the desktop so that I have benchmarks on the same drive in different OSes.

I'm not sure how much of the test is dependent on the system so here are the relevant specs:

Desktop (Windows 7 64-bit Ultimate)
AMD Opteron 1220 @ 2.8GHz (65nm)
4GB DDR2 800 MHZ
DFI AM2+ (with 710 SouthBridge)

Server (Ubuntu Lucid Lynx 10.04)
AMD Athlon II 240 @ 2.8GHz (45nm)
2GB DDR3 1600MHz
ASUS AM3 (with 710 SouthBridge)

The Hard drive in both is a Western Digital 640GB (AAKS - 2 platter) Cavier Blue
And for your viewing Pleasure:


----------

